
Do you think the new Dell XPS (2020) could be a MacBook Pro killer? - stanislavb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyRUWM_LOPQ
======
qppo
Did they fix the audio amplifiers? It's impossible to hold a video call
without headphones on the 2019 models, max volume is just too low.

------
phren0logy
I have been wanting to give one a spin with PopOS. It is coming close to MacOS
for my needs, which mostly involve getting out of the way and letting me get
stuff done.

------
stanislavb
I've been looking for a good laptop to get out of the hands of Apple.
Macbook's experience has been slowly degrading along the years.

If these new Dell XPS laptops happen to have good Linux support, that could
definitely be my next machine. It seems on par with newest Macbook Pros.

~~~
sensible123
I have an XPS 13 and an XPS 15. I have linux on 13 and windows on 15. I've
been pretty happy with both.

------
M0T0K0
This doesn't shock me. It had a janky touchpad but loved my Inspiron 3452 with
an i3 that I'll be replacing the dvd drive with an SSD caddy after upgrading
the RAM and replacing the battery soon-ish.

------
davidandgoliath
No, but any and all of the Lenovo x1 carbons are. Try them with the latest
fedora live media.

